# Fragrance oil chart put together by members



## newbie (May 10, 2013)

I find this chart very very helpful but there are plenty of FO's not on there yet. It is a work in progress and if everyone adds the FO's they are using, if not already on, we could have an even more valuable resource! It would be handy to have on here as a sticky, too.

It opens to Peaks page but there are other vendors tabs at the bottom.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## Rachelmf (May 10, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm sure that this will be very helpful!


----------



## Faerie Whispers (May 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot! This was very helpful because I didn't even know about a few of these companies. Now I can fuel my FO addiction just a bit more.:-D


----------



## Paintguru (May 11, 2013)

Awesome, needs to be a sticky!!


----------



## Relle (May 12, 2013)

We already have 61 Stickies on the forum, you can copy and paste as a favourite to your computer, if you need to refer back to it.


----------

